# my lado guitar



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

can anybody tell me what kind of wood the body of my lado 2 guitar has , its very heavy i think its either maple or alder but im not sure


----------



## Zeegler (Jan 2, 2006)

It would be helpful if you could post pics.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Yea a pic or a model name would help, Lado builds out of all types of wood, mine has a african mahogany back and various assortment on the top and a curly maple neck with ebony fretboard. Check there website.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

its a lado 2 painted black pointy headstock like kramer style , 1 humbucker in the bridge position no other pickups 1 volume and a floyd rose rosewood fingerboard


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

The IIs were the cheaper line of the Canadian made models. Im not sure what mine had, but I thought it was plywood from the weight, it was so heavy when compared to all the IIIs I had. It could be maple, you could always email the old Joe dude at Lado..............


----------



## Zeegler (Jan 2, 2006)

Yeah, it could be plywood. A friend of mine brought his Lado Hawk to rewire, and it was extremely heavy, and turned out to be plywood.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

The IIs were way better than the Hawks. The Hawks were imports, at least the IIs were made here. I traded in my II to SongBird. I only got $165 for it. I really should have kept it, because $165 is about what you pay for a Floyd..............


----------

